# Replacing Blinds - Swift Group



## Gereshom (Jul 7, 2007)

Replies welcome especially from SWIFT GROUP please - Thanks!
I've got a Swift Sundance 590RL van less than 2 yrs old where the blinds & fly screens roll down. At night from the outside, you can still look into the van from the bottom of the windows and light comes in during the day when they are down.

What is involved to change these roll blinds to the newer pleated pull up blinds and pull down fly screens?

Kind regards
Gereshom


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Replacing Blinds - SWIFT GROUP*



Gereshom said:


> Replies welcome especially from SWIFT GROUP please - Thanks!
> I've got a Swift Sundance 590RL van less than 2 yrs old where the blinds & fly screens roll down. At night from the outside, you can still look into the van from the bottom of the windows and light comes in during the day when they are down.
> 
> What is involved to change these roll blinds to the newer pleated pull up blinds and pull down fly screens?
> ...


Hi Gereshom,
It might be that the blinds need adjusting.

I have recieved your email too and will look into this for you.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Gereshom (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks Andy for you quick reply!

I think the pleated blinds would last longer and are more practical. I could be wrong?!

Regards
Gereshom


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

Andy (Swift)....

This is something that I also found on my 2 year old Bessacar E410. The only way to get a more effective light seal is to pull the Bug Screens down as well as the light blind. The actual light blind does not pull down far enough and is also not as close to the wall as it could perhaps be.

Keep in mind that the bed arrangement is such that peoples heads are right underneath the blind and the early morning sun can shine straight on your face. Just a little too early in some cases 

Its a small irritation.

Colin


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Pixelpusher said:


> Andy (Swift)....
> 
> This is something that I also found on my 2 year old Bessacar E410. The only way to get a more effective light seal is to pull the Bug Screens down as well as the light blind. The actual light blind does not pull down far enough and is also not as close to the wall as it could perhaps be.
> 
> ...


Thanks Colin,
Andy


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello Gereshom! I hope I have interpreted your concern correctly.

I have to go back to caravan days to remember when BOTH black-out and fly screen came down from the TOP. This arrangement was then replaced by the fully-enclosed cassette...

As far as I can recall, on all the screen _*cassettes *_we've used, the black-out screen has come UP from the bottom, whilst the fly screen has come down from the top.

On our previous AutoSleeper Pollensa, we had just about TOTAL black-out!

Our present Coral also has this arrangement, which is very private. If the black-out is in use, NO-ONE _*can still look into the van from the bottom of the windows *_

Do you have one-piece, four-sided cassettes? If so, I'm left wondering if your cassettes are on UPSIDE DOWN. I'm sure they're reversible.

If not, I'm wondering why such a new MH has such an old-fashioned blind set-up.

If I've got it all wrong, I apologise hugely! 

I look forward to the answer from Swift. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

> Keep in mind that the bed arrangement is such that peoples heads are right underneath the blind and the early morning sun can shine straight on your face. Just a little too early in some cases


Colin...we've had this problem on all our vans except, oddly, the current Bessacarr.

We've got round it in the past by cutting a length of foam pipe lagging into 4 strips lengthways. These fit neatly between the wall at the bottom of the window and the bottom of the blind and they stay in place as the foam gives them quite high friction. During the day they fitted behind the upholstery cushions.

As well as cutting light they also stopped the down draughts of cold air from the window.

G


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Gereshom said:


> I think the pleated blinds would last longer and are more practical. I could be wrong?!
> Regards
> Gereshom


We have them on the main rooflight, one day the rooflight was open a bit and when the door was opened it blew the blind out of it's tracks. What a job that was to put back !


----------



## Gereshom (Jul 7, 2007)

*Hello UncleNorm!*

That's a very interesting thought you came out with!

The blinds are indeed the old ones that both pull down. They continually de-rail and I can't see them lasting too much longer.

I'm somewhat envious of your "total" blackout when you cassette blinds are all down.

Enjoy them!

Kind regards and thank you for your enlightening reply!  
Gereshom


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Our 2007 Hymer has the same problem, but as already said if you pull the fly screens down it solves it by about 80%. 

It has never bothered us as we sleep above the cab and the blind is different on the luton windows.


Richard...


----------



## Gereshom (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks Richard but it's with both blinds down!

Thanks to everyone's helpful posts and emails! I'll wait and see what happens.

regards
Gereshom


----------



## Gereshom (Jul 7, 2007)

*A BIG public thank you to Andy at Swift *for dealing with my enquiry quickly.

Apparently the newer cassette pleated blinds are not available in the Sundance window's sizes but the repair centre will see what they can do whlie my van is with them for other warrenty work.

Thanks again Andy! 

Regards
Gereshom


----------

